# paramedic school and college



## Explorator (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello, I plan on going to paramedic school next year and while researching online I found this place. I am new.

I have a question regarding education. All I have is HS and  while I couldn't enroll in paramedic school this year due to their extensive list of requirements and a shortage of time (and money)  I have the opportunity to take 2 or 3 classes in college. 

What classes should I take in college? I want to be a paramedic and maybe in the future work inside a hospital attending victims in an emergency room.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 27, 2013)

Explorator said:


> Hello, I plan on going to paramedic school next year and while researching online I found this place. I am new.
> 
> I have a question regarding education. All I have is HS and  while I couldn't enroll in paramedic school this year due to their extensive list of requirements and a shortage of time (and money)  I have the opportunity to take 2 or 3 classes in college.
> 
> What classes should I take in college? I want to be a paramedic and maybe in the future work inside a hospital attending victims in an emergency room.



First you have to be an EMT basic.
So get that out of the way, then work a few years in the field and get your medic after some experience OR jump right into it after you're a you get a NREMT-B Take  an A&P class for sure, a pharmacology class wouldn't hurt either. Go to medic school. 
Work in the ER as a medic. 
Or work in the ER as a basic being a tech.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 27, 2013)

A&P - full year with lab, microbiology, pathophysiology, chemistry and a writing class will help quite a bit.

You will need your emt unless you are going into certain AAS paramedic programs.


----------



## Explorator (Aug 27, 2013)

Achilles said:


> First you have to be an EMT basic.
> So get that out of the way, then work a few years in the field and get your medic after some experience OR jump right into it after you're a you get a NREMT-B Take  an A&P class for sure, a pharmacology class wouldn't hurt either. Go to medic school.
> Work in the ER as a medic.
> Or work in the ER as a basic being a tech.



Thanks for the quick response.

The paramedic course I will be taking next year has EMT basic, then EMT advanced then finally paramedic. They also have you working at a hospital.  

Would you recommend me to take A&P and pharmacology this year and then next year in January enroll in paramedic school ?


----------



## Explorator (Aug 27, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> A&P - full year with lab, microbiology, pathophysiology, chemistry and a writing class will help quite a bit.
> 
> You will need your emt unless you are going into certain AAS paramedic programs.



Thank you Medic Tim. are microbiology, pathophysiology and chemistry required for emergency room staff or for paramedics ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Achilles said:


> First you have to be an EMT basic.
> So get that out of the way, then work a few years in the field and get your medic after some experience OR jump right into it after you're a you get a NREMT-B Take  an A&P class for sure, a pharmacology class wouldn't hurt either. Go to medic school.
> Work in the ER as a medic.
> Or work in the ER as a basic being a tech.



Not all schools require you to have your EMT basic card to start


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 27, 2013)

Explorator said:


> Thank you Medic Tim. are microbiology, pathophysiology and chemistry required for emergency room staff or for paramedics ?



They were required for my paramedic degree and nursing program. Having a grasp on these subjects will make paramedic school much much easier and less stressful.


----------



## Explorator (Aug 27, 2013)

considering I can only take 3 classes this semester , what class would you mix with A&P, I  have so many to choose.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 27, 2013)

I am finding that an intro to organic chem is helpful.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 27, 2013)

Explorator said:


> considering I can only take 3 classes this semester , what class would you mix with A&P, I  have so many to choose.



Contact the folks at the paramedic course you will be taking next year and ask them what _they_ recommend.


----------



## Explorator (Aug 27, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Contact the folks at the paramedic course you will be taking next year and ask them what _they_ recommend.



I would do that but I've had bad experiences. I don't want to be thrown in the wrong direction.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 28, 2013)

Explorator said:


> I would do that but I've had bad experiences. I don't want to be thrown in the wrong direction.



We, as an anonymous internet forum comprised of people who may or may not have any idea what we're talking about, are far more likely to throw you in the wrong direction than the staff at your school.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> We, as an anonymous internet forum comprised of people who may or may not have any idea what we're talking about, are far more likely to throw you in the wrong direction than the staff at your school.



Not to mention, if I were afraid that the staff of a school might "throw me in the wrong direction" with regards to suggested preparatory courses, I damn sure wouldn't consider attending said school.

I'm just sayin'....


----------

